# Will Phil Heath surpass Ronnie Coleman as the greatest bodybuilder of all time?



## Davidkratos92 (Jul 15, 2016)

Photos of Phil Heath following his 6th Mr Olympia win: http://bit.ly/2e07Rdk 
He is massive, almost the size of Ronnie Coleman who is arguabley the biggest bodybuilder of all time.
Give him a few more years and they will be equal


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Phil is a genetic freak. He has a good shot to keep winning for a bit longer. He was definitely the best this past year and with Kai Greene basically boycotting the Olympia, it makes it a bit easier.


----------

